# Pest repeller affect bunny?



## fitzerin (Jul 26, 2004)

*Ihave recently bought a house and we purchased an Electronic PestRepeller by Black&amp; Deckerto repel any bugs,mice etc from the house. However I am wondering if anyoneknows if this will affect my bunny. On the label it says "safe to usearound dogs, cats, birds, and fish". It also says "caution:keep unit away from pet tarantulas, mice, hamsters andgerbils". Of course it doesn't say anything aboutrabbits. So would it be safe to use around myrabbit? *

*By the way, my name isErin, I'm new to this board. And my rabbit's name isPuppy.*

*Erin*


----------



## HankHanky (Jul 26, 2004)

Hello Erin,

I think your best bet would be to Email or phone Black &amp;Decker. Tell them of your quandary. If they cannot give you adifinitive answer, I would not use it. I would like to know the outcomeso please post your findings. Best of luck in solving this problem.

Dennis,C.V.R.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 26, 2004)

Welcome to the board Erin. 

Here are somearticles on electronic pestcontrol, which has not been proven to be successful . . .

http://www.spcbtx.org/news/sonic%20device.htm

http://www.ipmofalaska.homestead.com/files/electronicpestcontrol.html

http://www.ipm.iastate.edu/ipm/hortnews/2001/8-24-2001/ultrasonic.html

http://www.paghat.com/ultrasonic.html

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/ultrarat.html







Pam


----------



## fitzerin (Jul 26, 2004)

*Thanks for your responses Pam andDennis. The reason why we purchased this electronic pestrepellent is because a few years ago I got one as a free gift and putit in my fiancee's apartment because he had gotten an antinfestation. It appeared to work since we actually saw theants leaving his apartment. *

*Whether or not this workson pests isn't my primary concern. Now that I have Puppy, Iwant to make sure that he is okay. Since I did see one reportthat said* "Ultrasonic&amp; subsonic pest repellers claim they chase off spiders, ants,mice, rats, gophers, moles, wasps, cockroaches, cats, crows, reptiles,raccoons, deer, rabbits, mosquitos, moths,squirrels, dogs, tics, fleas, bats, all flyinginsects..." *I am not willing to take the risk, onereport is one too many forme.*

*Erin &amp; Puppy*


----------

